# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  CS:GO vs WoW Video

## YoDoomsd



----------


## Kenneth

this is awesome. My 2 favorite games

----------


## zulian44

Awesome, love it!

----------


## jamespro

In terms of which is more well-known, in the first three years, I'd say CS but with more than 12 million players who play WoW on any one moment, huge amounts of addictions, friends and family of those who have been exposed to it due to said addictions, I'd say that WoW is more popular now than CS ever was.

In the past, when CS was popular , youtube wasn't the same as it is today. Omegle tv. Nowadays, everyone blogs or vlogs or whatever. I'd wager you'll find more WoW-related videos on YouTube with more views than CS also, however I'm tired and lazy to investigate it.

WoW also comes with good and bad content, I've never seen CS on television, aside from the xbox and orange box advertisements. This isn't a biased opinion. I have CS installed and played it day in and day out prior to hearing about WoW. I'll be playing the next game.

For Logical Increments, we recommend PC builds that are in "tiers," with each level containing the strongest and reliable most affordable combination of components at that price. We do not list specific components in this guide since they change often based on local costs and the release of new versions. The most current parts available for each tier on the main guide page that is regularly updated. You can open it in a new tab to see the Logical In addition, PC Parts Guide. Ome tv. Also, you can see the comparison of GPUs on the Graphics Card Comparison page.

----------

